# 03 6.0 Diesel won't start



## Chris (Mar 21, 2013)

So my 03 6.0 was running fine last week, parked it and the batteries died (they were on there way out anyway) I bought new ones and now it won't start. It tries a little but once I let off the key it dies. If I squirt WD-40 in the intake it will fire up for a second and thats it. It has plenty of fuel and I am stumped. Almost acting like it is not getting fuel.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 21, 2013)

Dont spray anything in the breather, it will mess up the glow plugs. Try some fresh batteries. When my batteries died I had a heck of a time jumping it to get it started. Put in new batteries and no more problems...but no fluids in the intake.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 21, 2013)

Also, when wa the last time you changed fuel filters?


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2013)

The batteries are two days old and have also been on the charger to keep them topped off.

I don't remember when the fuel filters were changed last and I went to check the one under the hood and the socket part of the cap fell apart. So now I get to figure out how I am going to get the old cap off. I guess I could just break the rest of it?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 21, 2013)

If you buy a filter ask for one that comes with the cap.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 21, 2013)

Can you hear the fuel pump pressurizing when you turn the key on?


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes it all seems fine except when it is cranking it almost has a squeak sound but I can't remember if it made that sound before or not. Tomorrow I will break that cap out and replace everything.


----------



## MarkWood (Mar 21, 2013)

Good luck with it. Sounds like ya'll have covered everything I would suggest!?


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2013)

Except pull the gas cap off, pull a new truck under it and reinstall.


----------



## havasu (Mar 22, 2013)

Is that the truck you almost sold me?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 22, 2013)

I think you might get a better price on it now Havasu.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2013)

havasu said:


> Is that the truck you almost sold me?



Yes.



oldognewtrick said:


> I think you might get a better price on it now Havasu.



Probably.


----------



## havasu (Mar 22, 2013)

Hurry up and fix my truck Chris.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2013)

I'll get right on it.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2013)

New filters and no start. Now it is throwing code PO670 yay


----------



## MarkWood (Mar 22, 2013)

what is code po670?


----------



## MarkWood (Mar 22, 2013)

Is it turning over just no start?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 22, 2013)

po670 is glow plug malfunction.


----------



## MarkWood (Mar 22, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> po670 is glow plug malfunction.


 
not good!!!


----------



## Chris (Mar 23, 2013)

Turning over fine and trying to start just won't stay running past holding the key.

From what I gather that code should not be stopping it from starting.

This weekend I will pull the GPCM from my 7.3 and toss it in the 6.0 to see if that is the problem, they are the same part number so that will be cheaper then 200 bucks to guess. Hopefully that fixes it.


----------



## MarkWood (Mar 23, 2013)

Good luck with it buddy!


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2013)

Got her to fire up today! Replaced the GPCM and cleared the codes and she fired right up to find out that my AC compressor had siezed so there goes my belt. It was a maricle my batteries died, my GPCM went out and my AC compressor siezed all at the same time with no warning.


----------



## MarkWood (Mar 28, 2013)

These things happen to me all the time! Its never just one thing.


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2013)

It was just weird to me that I drove it and everything was fine, come home from work and park it then all three of these things happen. Pretty soon this truck will be new again.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 28, 2013)

I thought I was the only one that things like this happen to...


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2013)

Been tearing it aprt all day now, I hate working on these things.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 28, 2013)

Chris said:


> Been tearing it aprt all day now, I hate working on these things.



Lot easier than my wifes Grand Cherokee, I had to take the back bumper off to get to the water pump on it...


What do you hear from havasu?


----------



## Chris (Mar 28, 2013)

Last I heard surgery went well and it hurt like hell. He is wanting a cocktail of pills.


On to the truck, it runs. Replaced battery, ac compressor, idler pully belt, and gpcm.


----------

